# Ear infections



## einstein (May 14, 2013)

Hey Everyone,
My dog is prone to frequent ear infections. Anyone have any idea why this would keep happening? The vet says its yeast? We clean the ears almost every night and take great care to have a clean home. Any help would be appriciated.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Color brown discharge like earwax? 
Are dog's ears sensitive upon touch?

... Wipe with DILUTED (not full strength) tea tree oil every day. 

Cleaned our boy's ears squeaky clean, no brown discharge anymore.


----------



## einstein (May 14, 2013)

We currently use the tea tree oil but it doesnt seem to help. I will dilute it and maybe that will help. Should I dry after?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We had ear mites. But I'm not flooding the ear canal with the tea trees solution. I only wipe the insides as far as it is safe to reach. 

Full strength will burned the skin and may damage the delicate ear canal some.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

I was going to post a question about this. Kiya has the brown waxy discharge also, I clean her ears every other day and the cotton pad is totally brown, more so out of one ear. She does not seem to be sensitive to the touch and the ear does not have an odor. I don't have tea tree oil but can get. If she does have mites, will this take care of them? I'm in vet limbo at the moment!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Is some brown waxy discharge normal? Our girl always seems to have a little bit of discharge. I clean her ears about once every two weeks unless I know she got dirt in them or there is more discharge than normal or any smell. She never seems to have discomfort or redness. If I rub her ears a certain way she will turn her head into my hand and make funny moaning noises, but she rarely if ever scratches her ears.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

FLgatorgirl said:


> If I rub her ears a certain way she will turn her head into my hand and make funny moaning noises, but she rarely if ever scratches her ears.


LOL! my vizsla does exactly the same!!

She also has brown waxy discharge no bad smell. Doesn't itch. My vet just checked a week ago and said no infection. So maybe it's ok?


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

I get nervous when I see that brown stuff. I had a field spaniel a few years ago that was chronic ear infections..her ears were brown all the time..so when I see K's brown..I get flash backs! I am going to my holistic pet place in the next few days..will ask and post any info.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We used a combo of water, white vinegar, and rubbing alcohol for Miles' ear infection. In a few days the brown gunk cleared up.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy occasionally gets brown waxy ears ??? I clean them out with a product called CleanAural, than a good liberal dusting of Thornit canker powder.....works a treat


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> Darcy occasionally gets brown waxy ears ??? I clean them out with a product called CleanAural, than a good liberal dusting of Thornit canker powder.....works a treat


You got to be making those names up...., surely Darcy????

CLEANAURAL :-\

THORNITCANKER :-\

Are you sure your logged onto the correct forum.... this time of nite?????

Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Honest Hobbsy....google it.... ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll be CHECKING!!!!!!!  ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Thornit is a British product, have not seen it in Canada.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks Datacan.....probably saved my blushes just in time


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

datacan said:


> Thornit is a British product, have not seen it in Canada.


Waaaaaaaaay tooooooo clean Dat!!!!!!!!

Let him off the lead once in a while to get 'DOWN & DIRTY'!!

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Hobbsy I have photographic evidence...........thank God.. ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Okay Darc,

NOT GUILTY.............

But get that Thornitcanker off the dinning table, it's covered in 'EAR WAX'!!'mm   ;D

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://thornitearpowder.com

Google to the rescue


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I think I used Cancer powders
all through the 80's? ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> datacan said:
> 
> 
> > Thornit is a British product, have not seen it in Canada.
> ...


Those are the genital cuffs, LOL. He's off the lead... The black box is there to remind him of he's side of the contract if he meets a female dog


----------



## LEVIsMom (Jun 11, 2013)

For the yeast try giving just a tablespoon of plain yogurt with active cultures a day. I had a springer that constantly had ear issues and I was I started giving yogurt in addition to the regular cleanings no more issues!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Yep yogurt with active BIFIDUS  helps some


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Carolina said:


> I get nervous when I see that brown stuff. I had a field spaniel a few years ago that was chronic ear infections..her ears were brown all the time..so when I see K's brown..I get flash backs! I am going to my holistic pet place in the next few days..will ask and post any info.


Spoke to my friends at the Holistic Pet store today. She seems to think that K is allergic to a protein. She eats a dehydrated food with Lamb - i have recently started adding organic raw beef to her meals..but since she has been eating Lamb for a while, I'm replacing that with pork and see how it goes. :-\


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Carolina said:


> Carolina said:
> 
> 
> > Spoke to my friends at the Holistic Pet store today. She seems to think that K is allergic to a protein. She eats a dehydrated food with Lamb - i have recently started adding organic raw beef to her meals..but since she has been eating Lamb for a while, I'm replacing that with pork and see how it goes. :-\
> ...


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

I use Zymox for cleaning. Seems since going off the lamb no dirty ears..but i put her on beef after..so jury still out! She is eating turkey and pork now and doing fine. I'll switch to beef in the next few weeks..that will finalize it.

What protein are you feeding?. If you have been on that for a while ..switch. Dogs can develop allergies if kept on the same protein for a time.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Trizultra plus Keto its a flush I use and it works well

Many areas you may need a vet scrip to get the product  

its formulated for dogs cats and horses a cleaning clearing antifungal

I do one flush 1 or 2 x a day depending on the condition 

Reaction?Exposure or Fungal

The custom end cap is sweet and built for the application to apply to the Ears for mates


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Carolina said:


> I use Zymox for cleaning. Seems since going off the lamb no dirty ears..but i put her on beef after..so jury still out! She is eating turkey and pork now and doing fine. I'll switch to beef in the next few weeks..that will finalize it.
> 
> What protein are you feeding?. If you have been on that for a while ..switch. Dogs can develop allergies if kept on the same protein for a time.


All different kinds. When we cook/ make food for him ourselves (I actually just realized that we never cook lamb), his ears are fine. As soon as there are kibbles added, his ears start bothering him. We have different kind of kibbles such as with lamb, chicken, beef and pork. We will do one more check with the vet in case it is an ear infection and he needs an antibiotic. Once the infection is ruled out, I will probably need to start recording what he eats, to figure out the offensive protein.


----------



## einstein (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the advice here. Adding Yogurt to his diet has helped and the other supplements seem to be a good job helping his immune system.


----------

